# Traeger frame splitting where leg inserts



## duanes (Feb 26, 2012)

I went to fire up the smoker today and noticed on the frame where the leg inserts into the frame, the outside corner has a hairline split.  I am always careful to take the weight of the front legs when I go over the garage/driveway expansion joint.  I was never thrilled with four standalone legs but assumed they reinforced the corners enough.

Has anyone else had this probem with the leg corners on their Traeger?

It is still under warranty and I sent picture to Trager service and hope they can address the issue.  I think they should reinforce the corners or redesign to include bottom rails to connect the legs so there is less stress on the corners.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 26, 2012)

I imagine with Traeger being a national brand with a reputation at stake they should address your issues.  If not, do like the lady who protested the ATM fees recently and start an online petition.  The bank backed down and eliminated the fee when a bazillion folks signed it and it made national news.  ...but I doubt it will come to that - Traeger will do the right thing.


----------



## aquatroy (Mar 13, 2012)

Had the same problem with my Lil Tex Elite, contacted Traeger Customer service and complained, they offered to send out a new body, stating leg sockets had been improved, when that didnt show up for more than a month, They sent me a brand new Texas model, only asking that I return the LTE's Hopper/Auger/Hotpot assembly, and provided the box to ship it in. Fantastic Customer Service! But... this model does not perform any better, and has the same leg design issue, and will see wobbly legs sooner than I did on the LTE. At least I didnt have to pay for it, but never again...


----------

